# What Is The Story With "amber Malt Extract"?



## slash22000 (25/9/12)

Recently I got a hold of a Coopers celebration ale six pack from the bottleshop and by Sagan it was glorious.

I realised that Coopers have a recipe for this magic potion on their website and they recommend "Thomas Coopers Amber Malt". I live in the middle of nowhere so I don't have access to any sort of malt aside from light dry malt. I can have Coopers cans shipped out but what I'm curious about is whether or not it's worth it?

According to the Coopers website, amber malt extract is _"made from a blend of Pale and Crystal Malts"_.

Is there something special about amber malt extract that I couldn't replicate with some light dry malt and crystal grains (which I use anyway)? Is it something _completely _different? Does it replace the need to steep crystal grains? Do Coopers basically recommend using it to try and sell the cans? :huh: 

Sorry if these are very obvious questions. I have everything I'd need to make this brew aside from the amber malt.

As a matter of fact, while I'm at it, maybe somebody has a better extract clone recipe they'd like to share? 

Thanks again all!


----------



## Blitzer (25/9/12)

mm 

1.7kg Thomas Coopers Traditional Draught
1.5kg Thomas Coopers Amber Malt
500g Dextrose
25g Nelson Sauvin Hop Pellets
25g Centennial Hop Pellets
1 sachet of American Ale yeast or Coopers Commercial Ale yeast culture


I would do something about the Dextrose, sub it for something else? But what?


----------



## black_labb (25/9/12)

Nothing special about it and you should make a better beer with crystal malt. I'm not sure how much crystal is in there, but I'd expect about 10-15% in the amber extract. I'd probably add about 300g of aussie crystal with the light malt extract.


----------



## wyane (25/9/12)

Have recently done several kit + extract brews alternating between amber and pale malts for american style ales. Dry and goo varieties. LHBS stocks Briess which is great although imported (more authentically yank then i spose).

With your regulation locally available malts perhaps drop some of the dextrose and replace with brown sugar to darken it a little. Some steeped malt can also take the colour in the right direction, the spreadsheet can help your guestimates.


----------



## Blitzer (25/9/12)

When you say Crystal malt is there a stock standard variety everyone uses? And how do you add it to your K&K?


----------



## black_labb (25/9/12)

I mentioned aussie crystal reffering to joe white or BB crystal.


----------



## DU99 (25/9/12)

Crystal Malt you crush and steep it


----------



## pcmfisher (26/9/12)

Blitzer said:


> mm
> 
> 1.7kg Thomas Coopers Traditional Draught
> 1.5kg Thomas Coopers Amber Malt
> ...



Why is that?


----------

